# What's Been Going On.



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2016)

Any one here who has been around for a while knows I've always been a fairly private person.  I don't easily share details of my private life.  I also don't deal well with difficulties of people I care about here so I mostly avoid threads about health problems.  That's a testament on me rather than any on this forum.  However, I feel I want to explain what's been going on with me.  

Last winter, my SO, Suzanne, developed a seizure disorder.  The seizures became frequent and regular with several per day being the norm at its peak.  The seizures are confined to her hands and arms but are still painful and debilitating.  Treatment with a neurologist has lessened seizures in intensity and frequency to the point where a seizure occurs once in 2-3 weeks.  

This has come at a cost.  The meds have side effects that have had a significant impact on Suzanne's general well being, with speech difficulties and confusion.  It's extremely frustrating for her.  She has had to give up driving and we sold her car this past spring.  She has always been proudly independent it was a difficult step for her to accept.

We sought a second opinion at a highly regarded regional medical center.  The neurologist there recommended a weeklong hospital stay where she would be electronically and visually monitored while she was gradually taken off her meds.  This would give the neurologist detailed info on what's going on in her brain.  Precise measurements of brain activity during seizures will hopefully give them what they need to improve her situation.  

Today I took her to the hospital to start this treatment.  She's hopeful but I don't know what to think.  I know I'd be thrilled if there was a solution that didn't involve so many meds that have altered her so much. I want my sweetheart back again.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh Andy and Suzanne!  So sorry to hear this.  {{{{hugs}}}} for both of you.


----------



## Addie (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh Andy. My heart go out to  you. And to your beloved Suzanne, you know she will always have our prayers. I hope they find a better solution than the first one. Sometimes it is difficult to seek a second opinion. A lot of folks are afraid of hurting the feelings of the first doctor. But the both of you are very fortunate in that you have some of the very best doctors in the world practicing here. 

Do keep us informed of her progress. And I am expecting progress, not any word less.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh Andy, I am so sorry to hear this!!

Hugs to you and Suzanne!

I hope the hospital stay sheds light on the situation so that it's more manageable for you both


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you all.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 16, 2016)

Andy, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I kind of wondered a while back when you mentioned a few times having to take Suzanne to doctor's appointments.  

I've never mentioned this before either, but my daughter has epilepsy. It didn't show itself until she was in her early 20's and had two full blown whole body seizures at work, 6 months apart.  She had black eyes and cuts on her forehead from the intensity of the seizing.  

She started seeing a neurologist down in Santa Barbara, many tests were run, different meds were tried, and they hit on a combination that works. She's now 31, hasn't seized in 8 years, there are no side effects from the meds, she got married, had a baby who is now 6 years old (Tyler), she drives, and lives a normal life.  

I guess what I'm trying to say is that there is hope for meds that can help Suzanne. They may have to try a few, but I feel sure they'll hit on something that works for her.  Best wishes, loves and big hugs to you both.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 16, 2016)

Andy, I understand fully how hard this was for you to share this, I really do, as I share your privacy feeling. I don't have any advice, but want you to know I'm in your corner looking for constructive ideas. Good for you for asking!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 16, 2016)

Suzanne is lucky to have you looking out for her.  Hugs for you both and I hope they find a combo that works and gives more of her back to you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow, that's a tough blow, Andy. Here's to hoping all the doctors find a workable solution that brings your sweetheart back to you good as new. Or as new as they can make a 60-something person.  Sorry, I just had to lighten the mood. 

Seriously, though, I'll keep you and Suzanne in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you both. And thank you so much for letting us all know about your challenges.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sending good and hopeful thoughts to you and Suzanne that the new doc comes up with something to help her.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 16, 2016)

Best of luck to you guys...


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2016)

Andy, I'm sorry to hear this. How frightening and frustrating for both of you. I hope this new doctor can figure out a better treatment. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you, folks for your kind thoughts.  Having a quick breakfast before I head out to see her this morning.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow, Andy. That sounds rough.  I'm glad she's getting some help with this testing at the hospital.  It will be a long week but I'm hopeful they will be able to figure out something for your sweetie.  Prayers for the both of you from me.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 16, 2016)

Andy,

Wishing you and Suzanne all the best.

If you don't know it yet. From a wife's point of view. You are her best medication. No Dr can beat that.

Munky.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that Andy. My prayers are going out to you guys. May G-d grant her complete recovery.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you all.

Not much different going on today.  Reduced meds and several opportunities to record significant brain waves.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 16, 2016)

I haven't "chimed in" because I've been mulling your situation about in my head and heart.

I'm glad you've (both of you) sought another opinion.  Reasonable approach because both you and Suzanne are smart people.

From being in the midst of a health issue that is, somewhat, out of my control, I can understand how you feel.  Uncertainty is unnerving.  It can eat you up, but it seems as though there are resources available to Suzanne that will aid in the solution to her issue.

As someone has already mentioned, your love and support will be at the top of the list of positive-results prescribed medications.  I don't know what I would do without Glenn's love and support.

It's only day #1, which allows for the bulk of the week to disclose the problems and potential solutions.  Our world wasn't built in a day.  Look what wonderful things 7 days can offer.

Wishing and sending you both strength, support and love.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Katie.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 17, 2016)

Andy,  thank you for the courage to let us know what is happening with Suzanne..We all really appreciate this.  Please keep us informed as the week progresses.  All the Best to you both.


----------



## blissful (Aug 17, 2016)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 17, 2016)

*hugs*
I know how hellish it is  to live not knowing, I at last  got my diagnose after  34 years of waiting and wondering.

I hope everything works out alright for you two.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2016)

Suzanne came home today.  The doctor had gathered enough information for diagnosis and sent her home.  She's been taken off two medications that were having significant negative side effects and we are beginning a new treatment regimin. Here's hoping we can continue to take the right steps to put this behind us.

I am deeply appreciative of all concerns and good wishes.  It feels good to know you have friends who are a solid support system when you need one.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2016)

This is good news!  Sure hoping that things continue to improve.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm so glad to hear this report and thank you for it Andy. Being taken off two medications that were having significant negative side effects is really impressive and  beginning a new treatment regimen is a great step forward....*PHEW!! 


*


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for the update, *Andy*. I hope your Suzanne is back to functioning normally with minimal pharmacological help. As someone who was always busy with her hands, this must be a frustrating experience for her. Praying for continued healing.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 19, 2016)

That is good news, I hope it will improve or level out to a point where you to have a good life again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2016)

This is outstanding to hear, Andy.  I hope Suzanne is quickly back to herself.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm so glad to hear this! Nothing like being sprung early from the hospital  I hope things continue to improve.


----------



## Addie (Aug 19, 2016)

Andy, please let Suzanne know that all of us here at DC are pulling for both of you. That second opinion seems to have been the one you should have had in the first place.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 19, 2016)

Andy, this sounds like really good news.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 19, 2016)

I just now found this thread.  It sounds like the new fancy doc knows his **** and had done a good job.  

I too want to know how it's going.  I'm not the only one here who wants you to have your baby back.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> I just now found this thread.  It sounds like the new fancy doc knows his **** and had done a good job.
> 
> I too want to know how it's going.  I'm not the only one here who wants you to have your baby back.



Thanks, Liz.  

Our new neurologist is outstanding.  She is not only well versed, she's compassionate and understanding.  In the hospital on Wednesday, she spent over an hour with us answering questions, comforting, encouraging, etc.  She didn't move to leave until we were ready for her to go.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 19, 2016)

Good news - glad Suzanne is home, Andy.  Thanks for the update.  So good to hear you've got such a great neurologist! Here's hoping her condition will be under control very soon with as few meds as possible.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 19, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Our new neurologist is outstanding.  She is not only well versed, she's compassionate and understanding...She didn't move to leave until we were ready for her to go.


How wonderful that your doctor is "old school", more concerned with her patients and their well-being - not number-crunching how many she can see in an hour. So grateful that you have a good one.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> How wonderful that your doctor is "old school", more concerned with her patients and their well-being - not number-crunching how many she can see in an hour. So grateful that you have a good one.



I think that's typical of specialists.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh Andy, that must be stressful, to say the least. I just found this thread. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks, TL.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 24, 2016)

All I can do is hug you and hope it goes well for you two.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2016)

Time for an update.  We had a follow-up visit with the neurologist yesterday.  Suzanne has been seizure-free since she left the hospital - two months!  Doc said she has a clean bill of health.  The last two months have been great.  Not only is she seizure-free but with the meds out of her system, she's back to her old self.  I couldn't be happier.

Thank you all once again for your support.  It means a lot.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy, that is such good news!  Thanks for reporting in.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm so glad to hear that, Andy! You and Suzanne must be so relieved


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Time for an update.  We had a follow-up visit with the neurologist yesterday.  Suzanne has been seizure-free since she left the hospital - two months!  Doc said she has a clean bill of health.  The last two months have been great.  Not only is she seizure-free but with the meds out of her system, she's back to her old self.  I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Thank you all once again for your support.  It means a lot.



Just saw this thread for the first time... that is a great report on what had clearly been a very difficult time for both of you.  Here's hoping for continued success!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh wow!  Fantastic!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 14, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Time for an update.  We had a follow-up visit with the neurologist yesterday.  Suzanne has been seizure-free since she left the hospital - two months!  Doc said she has a clean bill of health.  The last two months have been great.  Not only is she seizure-free but with the meds out of her system, she's back to her old self.  I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Thank you all once again for your support.  It means a lot.


Only just seen this thread, Andy. I'm very pleased to hear that Suzanne is doing so well.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 14, 2016)

w00t!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 14, 2016)

*Fantastic!!!!*


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 14, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy, I just found this today. I am so sorry to hear of Suzanne's difficulties (and can relate, especially to the med side effects). I am so glad you found this new doctor and she has been so pro-active.

You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy, I'm so happy for you and Suzanne! I'm glad you found the right doctor. A good one is just as important as the right medication.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 14, 2016)

Wonderful!  Thanks for the update, Andy!


----------

